# Crotch Rot



## chriscalow (10 Nov 2003)

You know what.. I hate that friggin rash.  You know, the red, burning, bumped up area of pain all around my junk.  Is there some kind of trick.  I‘m going through my applcation process and I know it‘s going to take a while so currently I am training my body any way I can.  

So one of the things I do is I load up my ruck and walk as far as I can, and no matter what I do I get some crazy rashes next to my junk.  I tried foot powder, boxers (made from several fabrics), briefs, nothin, vaseline, and I still get the **** rash.  Any help?


----------



## meni0n (10 Nov 2003)

Goldbond


----------



## GhostRecce (10 Nov 2003)

i find goldbond works good, even the issued stuff works good. (recces for a week in the summer powder = my savior ohh baby)

rub your junk down good with powder. and i find jockies work the best. they fourm around your area covering alot of skin


----------



## FriarVic (10 Nov 2003)

At places like the "running room" they sell a product like a stick of deodorant, which prevents a rash.  I use it when I do longer runs (10k +) and it doesn‘t wear off or sweat off.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (11 Nov 2003)

Goldbond is great till it gets really wet.  Then you have lovely white clumps everywhere.  Looks like you hog exploded with ****cheese.  It also leaks through your pants so you crotch becomes white.  Get the extra strentgh stuff though.  That nice cool burn feels so good.   :fifty:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (11 Nov 2003)

Stay away from Suzy Q.
Works like a charm.


----------



## scm77 (11 Nov 2003)

What the ****  is this "crotch rot" your talking about? How do you get it?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Nov 2003)

Wait till your balls drop?


----------



## GhostRecce (11 Nov 2003)

hahhaha, dont worry you‘ll know when it hits


----------



## nbk (11 Nov 2003)

> Stay away from Suzy Q.
> Works like a charm.


Hahahahahahaha. You made me shoot beer out of my nose...


----------



## Matt0304 (11 Nov 2003)

Stay away from old mary jane rotten crotch...


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (11 Nov 2003)

Hey, no need to call the Regimental Matress that...she‘s a nice girl.  Just a little misunderstood...  :gunner:


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (15 Nov 2003)

Go to a store that specializes in running (the running room)Get your self a pair of lycra (spandex) shorts aka go fast pants. DO NOT purcase biking shorts they may look the same but they have a maxipad like pillow for that babysauce killing seat.That pad WILL chaffe you
the running shorts will not.They were developed to protect you against this menace.Now for crotch rot,you should have been taught proper hygene in the field.(WASH YOUR UNDER CARRIAGE,CHANGE YOUR GITCH)We are not at war you will find time.I have also found that if you use carbolic soap(you can buy it at the pharmacy but smells medicinal not april fresh)this will cure and prevent crotch rot and athletes foot.If you have both wash your boys first then procede to your feet. Cross contamination is a killer. Hope I this will help.     CARRY ON!


----------



## Armymedic (17 Nov 2003)

So gents, discussing the infantryMAN‘s (women are not affected by this particular condition)   

2nd greatest piss off in the field (feet being #1).

Start with the great advice from above, get lycra/spandex shorts, or atleast boxers of some sort that hug your body so you thighs do not rub together. Powders do NOT help when your sweating/humping, but are good for the times in between. Goldbond feels soo good when you away from your wife for a couple weeks.

Once you get the rash, wash and air dry the area as best you can:
showering is best, but baby wipes in the field are almost as good, and if can‘t air dry gently wipe dry as best you can.   

To cure the red raised area of hurtful burning pain...  :evil:  

don‘t laugh now...   

Use diaper cream.   :soldier:  
either Zinc oxide (Zincofax) cream, or Ilse paste, found in the baby section of most drug and grocery stores.

it‘ll help clear up the rash in 24-48 hrs and if already inflammed itll protect and prevent further damage. Clean the area off daily and reapply new lotion until all cleared up. And don‘t uses cream and powder at the same time, its messy,


----------



## combat_medic (17 Nov 2003)

Armymedic: Who says that women don‘t get chafing problems? 

Luckily, MOST women are more diligent about hygeine in that particular area. All sorts of nastiness can happen when you‘re not!

Zincofax is a great suggestion though; that clears up a lot of evil rashy problems!


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (17 Nov 2003)

Aveeno works wonders as well.Do you medics out there carry any wonder creams or is it still foot powder for anything below the waist and cepicol for waist up?!!!!


----------



## Armymedic (19 Nov 2003)

Hey, Boomer004, Don‘t tell everyone our trade secrets....


----------



## combat_medic (19 Nov 2003)

Boomer: If we made you guys too comfortable, then where would all the anger and rage come from to close with and destroy the enemy?   

Have to keep the troops motivated somehow...


----------



## NavalGent (25 Jan 2005)

Though this is an ancient thread, i figure i can breathe new life into it.
I've been a sufferer in the past, and this summer i was introduced to Gold Bond. The excellent thing about it was that it is triple action. Instead of just drying the target area, it instead cools, dries and deodourizes. You won't get the clumpy dong-cheese effect if you only use a moderate amount. I've been meaning to write a letter to the Gold Bond people to thank them, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Meridian (25 Jan 2005)

Im told (and have found) that underarmour heat gear is AWESOME in preventing heat issues down below.. you may want to look into the stuff, or at least some breathable moisture-wicking fabric.


----------



## winchable (25 Jan 2005)

I love my under armour best clothing I've bought in ages.
That and I like to pretend I'm the huge guy from the commercial for it (oo advertising works on me)


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2005)

Still won't help you if your humping in the rain.

if it works,  an ounce of prevention.....


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Jan 2005)

The crotch rot thread reminded me of some wierd crap that happened to me this past summer at IAP. When we were on field ex's I would get this prickly, burning sensation on my shoulders, back, and sometimes chest. Luckily, it didn't extend to my junk but damn was it uncomfortable. 

It usually kicked in after a few days in the field and wasn't constant, but when present was almost intolerable. I'm still wondering what it was and whether I'm some kind of wierdo or if it's common. None of the guys in my platoon had it.


----------



## NavalGent (25 Jan 2005)

I assume that you're either from 38E or 40F. It wasn't only you, some folks in 39E had it as well. I donated some Gold Bond to relieve their pain, and it worked for them. I'm glad that I'm goin navy, and won't be spending any time in the field esp. compared to you combat arms folks.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jan 2005)

Junk! Thats a new one. Here to be PC its called 'wedding tackle'.

In the tropics here, all sorts of 'fungoids' like to grow on human flesh, and I have seen some shocking things (not on me   ;D). I guess the plan is to never let it get out of hand. See the PL Medic for some cream at the beginning of symptoms. Keep as clean as you can, and even foot powder sprinkled can do wonders. 

I always keep a tube of Canasten (vag creme) in my shaving kit. It kills the bad things and sooths the rash very well.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Lexi (25 Jan 2005)

Down-there chafing?
Vaseline...


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Jan 2005)

NavalGent said:
			
		

> I assume that you're either from 38E or 40F. It wasn't only you, some folks in 39E had it as well. I donated some Gold Bond to relieve their pain, and it worked for them. I'm glad that I'm goin navy, and won't be spending any time in the field esp. compared to you combat arms folks.



Yeah - 38E (Hone). I guess I'll try the Gold Bond should it start again, which I'm sure it will. You going back for Botc/SLT this summer around May 5th?


----------



## 48Highlander (25 Jan 2005)

That prickly sensation is called heat-sores.  It occurs when sweat glands get clgged up.  Best way to avoid it is cool down whenever possible, wash yourself whenever possible, and change t-shirts often.  Carry baby-wipes in the field and use them to wash your back, arms, and shoulders at least daily, or more often in extremly hot and humid climates.  Once you develop heat sores it's usually too late;  even if you take care to clean yourself as often as possible they'll still last for another 4 or 5 days at least, so it's best to stop them before they occur.  Gold bond will help temporarily, but you will still feel some pain and within a few hours it'll be back in full force.


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2005)

> That prickly sensation is called heat-sores.



Actually called "heat rash". Also known as "prickly heat". One treatment is showering in alternating hot cold shower (relieves pain, and helps open pores)

From WebMD site:
What Is Heat Rash? 


Heat rash -- also called prickly heat or miliaria -- is a common condition in which areas of the skin itch intensely and often feel prickly, or sting, due to overheating. Heat rash looks like tiny bumps surrounded by a zone of red skin. It usually occurs on clothed parts of the body, such as the back, abdomen, neck, upper chest, groin, or armpits and goes away on its own within a few days. In severe forms, however, heat rash can interfere with the body's heat-regulating mechanism and cause fever, heat exhaustion, and even death. 

Heat rash occurs most often in hot, humid conditions, but you may develop it in cool weather if you are overdressed. The condition usually appears a few days to a few months after exposure to a hot, humid environment. It's most common in infants. Active people, newborns in incubators, and bedridden patients with fever also are more likely to get heat rash.

What Causes It? 

Heat rash begins with excessive perspiration, usually in a hot, humid environment. The perspiration damages cells on the surface of the skin, forming a barrier and trapping sweat beneath the skin, where it builds up, causing the characteristic bumps. As the bumps burst and sweat is released, you may feel the prickly, or stinging, sensation that gives this condition its common name. 

What Are the Treatments? 


In most cases, heat rash will clear up on its own in a few days if the affected area is kept cool and dry. So cool your body in an air-conditioned room or with a fan, or take a cool shower or bath and let your skin air dry. If you can't cool down right away and you continue to sweat, don't add any antiperspirant, lotion, insect repellent, or powder to your skin -- these may trap more sweat, making your symptoms worse. 

Once the skin is cool and dry again, apply calamine lotion or an over-the-counter 1% hydrocortisone cream to relieve itching. Don't use any type of oil-based product, which might block your sweat glands. 

If your prickly heat does not go away within a few days, or if you develop an infection where the bumps have burst, you may need medication, so call your doctor. 

How Can I Prevent It? 

To prevent heat rash, avoid situations that can lead to excessive sweating, such as hot, humid environments and strenuous physical activity. In hot weather, use air conditioning, fans, and cool showers and baths to stay cool; dry your skin thoroughly; and wear lightweight, loose-fitting clothes.


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Down-there chafing?
> Vaseline...



no, messy and counterproductive as it tends to soften the skin if left on over an extended period.

Marathoners use it, but thats only for a few hrs.


----------



## NavalGent (25 Jan 2005)

yeah, i'll be back in St. Jean for BOTC, then i'll be doin NETPO for the balance of the summer.


----------



## Ranger (25 Jan 2005)

Good Luck everyone on your 'Crotch Rot'

Qy Rang...
well...yeah good luck lmao, personally, that was way too much info lol


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Jan 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Actually called "heat rash". Also known as "prickly heat". One treatment is showering in alternating hot cold shower (relieves pain, and helps open pores)
> 
> From WebMD site:
> What Is Heat Rash?
> ...





			
				48Highlander said:
			
		

> That prickly sensation is called heat-sores.  It occurs when sweat glands get clgged up.  Best way to avoid it is cool down whenever possible, wash yourself whenever possible, and change t-shirts often.  Carry baby-wipes in the field and use them to wash your back, arms, and shoulders at least daily, or more often in extremly hot and humid climates.  Once you develop heat sores it's usually too late;  even if you take care to clean yourself as often as possible they'll still last for another 4 or 5 days at least, so it's best to stop them before they occur.  Gold bond will help temporarily, but you will still feel some pain and within a few hours it'll be back in full force.



Ah HA! Thanks alot fellas, at least now I know what to call it instead of "this prickly, stinging sensation on my upper torso" and what causes it.


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2005)

In gagetown we refered to that cooling, tingling sensation you get after rubbing gold bond on your junk as "the dance of a thousand elves", since it feels like a thousand tiny elves massaging your balls! hahahhaha... one of the few thing that you bring you joy while humping up and down the lawfield...


----------



## winchable (25 Jan 2005)

> In gagetown we refered to that cooling, tingling sensation you get after rubbing gold bond on your junk as "the dance of a thousand elves



The one thing I looked forward to at the end of the day, everyone else thought it was extraordinarily bizarre until they tried it, then it was like crack everyone was singing a thousand praises of goldbond.
Never felt so damn fresh


----------



## q_1966 (26 Jan 2005)

ive been getting somthing that looks like pimples bellow my junk on my upper thigh, r they boyles?
No STD remarks, please


----------



## Love793 (26 Jan 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> ive been getting somthing that looks like pimples bellow my junk on my upper thigh, r they boyles?
> No STD remarks, please



If your concerned, see a Doc.


----------



## Glorified Ape (26 Jan 2005)

NavalGent said:
			
		

> yeah, i'll be back in St. Jean for BOTC, then i'll be doin NETPO for the balance of the summer.



What's netpo?


----------



## Baloo (26 Jan 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> ive been getting somthing that looks like pimples bellow my junk on my upper thigh, r they boyles?
> No STD remarks, please



Chafing? Hurts when your thighs rub together?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jan 2005)

;D ;D

And the award for the most strange yet comical thread title goes to..


----------



## Ranger (26 Jan 2005)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2005)

Some people here need to learn of the benifits of SPANDEX......

GW


----------



## SprCForr (26 Jan 2005)

If you're going to be relatively static for a bit and you couldn't get to Canex or a drugstore and the amb is off doing things, go see the cooks and get some corn starch (not flour). Use it like powder after a good wash and drying. It doesn't help the monkey-bum but it takes that sting down a bit. If you're getting a chance to stack a few Z's it'll let you relax for a bit.


----------



## Morgs (26 Jan 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some people here need to learn of the benefits of SPANDEX......
> 
> GW



Spandex is not a right, its a privilege.... classic line from a movie and i couldnt resist saying it, sorry.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> The one thing I looked forward to at the end of the day, everyone else thought it was extraordinarily bizarre until they tried it, then it was like crack everyone was singing a thousand praises of goldbond.
> Never felt so darn fresh




The EME's in our unit came up with a Drill movement for it, AKA gold bond by numbers....

Then again, they've always marched to a different Drummer  ;D


----------



## q_1966 (27 Jan 2005)

Gold Bond Powder is fine, but you just have to hear the screaming of the idiots who but the Gold Bond Medicated Cream on their junk...the stuff that gets really warm, to funny  ;D


----------



## Love793 (27 Jan 2005)

You should see when guys pour the majority of a bottle on their junk.


----------



## Scott (27 Jan 2005)

My buddy from QL2 used to swear by the CF issued foot powder. He used to make a ritual of powdering his tackle every night, said he never had a problem.


----------

